# What kind of Gulf fish is this? was caught from surf.



## meiningerfisher (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Bluefish. Bet he was a good fight huh? Keep the fingers free cause they will chomp them off....

Welcome to the forum!!!!!!!


----------



## HuntFishDrink (Mar 3, 2010)

Lot of folks around here consider them trash fish. I think they fry up just fine...make sure you cut the blood line out, soak in buttermilk, dust 'em and fry 'em.


----------



## Dplantmann (Oct 20, 2007)

Cook them as soon as possible. Shouldn't let them sit. Kinda reminds me how great Spanish Mackrel are if cooked ASAP.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Send him back where he came from w/ a big ole hook in him!!!!:whistling::thumbup:


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

Jason said:


> Send him back where he came from w/ a big ole hook in him!!!!:whistling::thumbup:


i agree with this post, that there is bait bucko! :thumbsup:


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

lol taste ok but awesome shark bait


----------



## meiningerfisher (Aug 13, 2010)

thanks guys for the info.... and we did use him for shark bait!!! but no luck that night...


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

did you balloon it or bottom rig? for a couple weeks i tried both and the bottom rig always got a hookup and the balloon just floated for hours and hours, but for the last week i havent had any luck bottom fishing, just some pick up and drops and chewed up bait with no runs and no chance to set a hook, but ive seen guys ballooning out bait getting hookups in 10 to 15 minutes


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

balooning them in the bay has been working but in the surf free lining the bait is the ticket.


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

HuntFishDrink said:


> Lot of folks around here consider them trash fish. I think they fry up just fine...make sure you cut the blood line out, soak in buttermilk, dust 'em and fry 'em.


+1

broiled in butter is good too !


----------



## mike potter (Oct 3, 2007)

I like em smoked with some olive oil and some spices of choice yum yum..


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Fry him up if he is the only thing you end up with at the end of the night.


----------

